# Pixelfehler / Amazon WHD/ Garantie beanspruchen - Wie würdet ihr vorgehen



## Loro Husk (7. Juni 2016)

*Pixelfehler / Amazon WHD/ Garantie beanspruchen - Wie würdet ihr vorgehen*

Moin, 

habe mir vor drei Wochen einen höherpreisigen Monitor bei Amazon (ASUS  P328Q) bestellt, gebraucht (bzw. als B-Ware) über Warehousedeals. 
Nun habe ich folgendes Problem: 

In der Mitte des Displays sind vier bis fünf tote, dunkle Pixel direkt  nebeneinander. Diese erzeigen einen kleinen, aber doch sichtbaren Punkt.  Ist kein Weltuntergang, aber doch etwas störend, besonders bei der  Bearbeitung von Fotos, muss immer kurz schauen ob es der Pixelfehler,  ein Staubkorn auf dem Monitor oder auf der Aufnahme ist^^

Wie auch immer, die toten Pixel in der Mitte und einige weitere,  einzelne tote Pixel erfüllen die von Asus geforderten  Garantiebedingungen für eine Reparatur/RMA-Verfahren. 

Laut den Garantiebedingungen von Asus gilt die Garantie jedoch nur falls, Zitat: "_Diese  Garantie gilt für den Zeitraum von 36 Monaten, ab dem Datum, an dem das  Produkt zuerst von einem Endkunden gekauft wurde (Kaufdatum)._" und weiter: "_Diese Garantie gilt nur, wenn das proidukt zum Zeitpunkt des Kaufs neu hergestellt war._"

Weiter steht aber auch: "_Wenn kein Kaufbeweis bereit gestellt werden  kann, gilt das aufgezeichnete Herstellungsdatum von ASUS als Beginn der  Gewährleistungsfrist._" 

Auf der Rückseite des Monitors steht diesbezüglich "_Manufactured in May 2015_".

*
Jetzt die Frage, was würdet ihr tun?* Asus mit der Amazon Rechnung  von vor drei Wochen anschreiben und hoffen, dass sie nicht merken dass  es B-Ware war? (Auf der Amazon Rechnung steht nichts von B-Ware oder  WHD)

Oder lieber angeben, man habe kein genaues Kaufdatum? 

Amazon habe ich bereits angeschrieben, Antwort: "_Leider kann ich  Ihnen laut Amazons Regel keinen Ersatz zusenden, da der Artikel  Warehouse Deals ist. Wir bieten auch keine Reparatur für diesen Artikel._"
Zurückschicken ginge natürlich auch, aber ich würde den Monitor eigentlich schon gerne behalten. Nur am Besten ohne Pixelfehler und einem etwas starken IPS-Glow auf der rechten Seite 

Beste Grüße


----------



## Kusanar (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Pixelfehler / Amazon WHD/ Garantie beanspruchen - Wie würdet ihr vorgehen*

36 Monate = 3 Jahre. Mai 2015 + 3 Jahre = Mai 2018.

Wo ist das Problem?  Ab zu Asus damit.


----------



## NuVirus (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Pixelfehler / Amazon WHD/ Garantie beanspruchen - Wie würdet ihr vorgehen*

Jo über Asus probieren wobei es halt doof laufen kann und die Wissen das du nicht Erstkunde warst oä.

Ansonsten zurückschicken und nen neuen kaufen was die sicherere aber wohl auch deutlich teurere Variante ist.


----------



## Tech (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Pixelfehler / Amazon WHD/ Garantie beanspruchen - Wie würdet ihr vorgehen*

Asus wird die Garantieleistung auf Amazon abwälzen. Das steht so in deren AGBs. Widerrufe den Kauf, sende ihn zurück,  kaufe dir einen Neuen und lerne daraus, keine Monitore, CPUs usw. bei Warehousedeals zu kaufen. In der Regel werden die nicht umsonst zurück gesendet.


----------



## JoM79 (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Pixelfehler / Amazon WHD/ Garantie beanspruchen - Wie würdet ihr vorgehen*

Warum sollte Asus die Garantie auf Amazon abwälzen?
Nur Asus gibt die Garantie, Amazon höchstens Gewährleistung.
Zudem hat Asus bei Monitoren einen ganz normalen Endkundensupport.
Also bei Asus ne RMA beantragen und gut ist.


----------



## NuVirus (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Pixelfehler / Amazon WHD/ Garantie beanspruchen - Wie würdet ihr vorgehen*

Normalerweise müsste der Händler hier Amazon den Monitor an Asus weiterschicken da wäre mal zu klären ob Amazon das bei Warehouse Deals tut.


----------



## JoM79 (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Pixelfehler / Amazon WHD/ Garantie beanspruchen - Wie würdet ihr vorgehen*

Warum müsste das Amazon tun?
Das geht ganz einfach über den Asus Support.
Notebook / PDA / LCD / EEE / DH- Garantiefall
Normalerweise sollte Amazon bei Garantiefällen auch direkt an Asus verweisen.


----------



## NuVirus (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Pixelfehler / Amazon WHD/ Garantie beanspruchen - Wie würdet ihr vorgehen*

Ok mir war nicht bewusst das es bei LCDs anders ist bin von Grafikkarten etc ausgegangen


----------



## JoM79 (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Pixelfehler / Amazon WHD/ Garantie beanspruchen - Wie würdet ihr vorgehen*

Ich zitier mich mal selber.


JoM79 schrieb:


> Zudem hat Asus bei Monitoren einen ganz normalen Endkundensupport.


----------



## Loro Husk (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Pixelfehler / Amazon WHD/ Garantie beanspruchen - Wie würdet ihr vorgehen*

Danke für die Antworten, aber sollte ich meine Rechnung von Amazon mitangeben (in der nicht steht, das es sich um B-Ware handelt) oder einfach sagen, ich wüsste nicht wann der Monitor gekauft wurde? (Dann wird das Herstellungsdatum genommen)?


----------



## CaptainGermanyy (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Pixelfehler / Amazon WHD/ Garantie beanspruchen - Wie würdet ihr vorgehen*

Also die Garantie ist wenn dann zwischen Dir und Asus, da hat Amazon nichts damit zu tun, außer, Amazon hat dir auch eine Garantie versprochen (wovon ich hier nicht ausgehe). Als andere Option kannst du um Nacherfüllung verlangen, d.h. entweder ein neues gleichwertiges Gerät oder halt Reparatur deines Geräts. Wie sieht es denn mit der Gewährleistung aus? Ich kenn mich mit den AGB von Amazon nicht aus, aber wenn es kein Privatverkauf war und zudem die Gewährleistung ausgeschlossen wurde hast du wie gesagt auch die zweite Möglichkeit. Der Weg über Nacherfüllung ist idR besser als Garantie


----------

